

We all knew Facebook wasn't worth $15B -- turns out Facebook knew it too - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/robertxcringely/archives/2009/02/facebook_gets_d.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=478358>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=478115>

... and probably more. Do a search for ConnectU and Facebook to see others:

<http://searchyc.com/facebook+connectu?sort=by_date>

